# كيفية إنشاء محطة إذاعية



## يا زمن (7 سبتمبر 2007)

عندي سؤال عن كيفية إنشاء محطة إذاعية مصغرة ما هي الأجهزة اللازمة لعملها وإنشاءها وتشغيلها وما هي طريقة تركيبها أرجو الإفادة حتى ولو بشيء بسيط 

تحياتي 
يا زمن


----------

